# paphiopedilum Krull smith



## youngslipper (Jun 26, 2015)

anyone know the parantage of this cross, photo also grear


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 26, 2015)

Krull Smith is not a registered name of any Paph hybrid. 

Krull-Smith is an orchid company that has registered about 70 Paph hybrids, 38 with names contain the name Krull, 2 that contain the name Smith, but none have both. And many other Paph hybrids contain the name Smith, but no others contain the name Krull.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2015)

Someone who has Orchid Wiz could look up and see if there are any Paphs with the clonal name of 'Krull-Smith'.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 27, 2015)

I Wil try and ask the seller idif he knows


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 27, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Someone who has Orchid Wiz could look up and see if there are any Paphs with the clonal name of 'Krull-Smith'.



Done - At least 9 AOS awarded Paph clones are 'Krull Smith', at least 2 are 'KrullSmith' and over 90 are 'Krull-Smith'. That does include some species, but even eliminating those it would be a lot of possibilities to work through.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you all so very much. I asked the grower if he can guve me the parentage or something likewise


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks, Kirk!


----------

